
Oracle contributes OpenOffice.org to the Apache Foundation - alexandros
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/statements-on-openofficeorg-contribution-to-apache-nasdaq-orcl-1521400.htm
======
sneakycactus
Statement from the document foundation:

[http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/06/01/statement-
abou...](http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/06/01/statement-about-
oracles-move-to-donate-openoffice-org-assets-to-the-apache-foundation/)

As an aside, it's not clear to me whether this move also includes assets
outside of code, such as the Openoffice.org trademarks.

